# NGD: Jackson US Custom Shop 7. ARE YOU SERIOUS?



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 28, 2012)

Technically not a NGD just yet, but it will be here next week. This guitar is beautiful!
Can't wait to play it!


----------



## jake7doyle (Jul 28, 2012)

that is gorgeous mate. H soon to be NGD!!


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 28, 2012)

Let me be the first to say this "FUCK YES!!!"

My next Jackson CS7 is having that same finish/similar specs but with a floyd.

Also usually we don't allow NGDs without the guitar being in hand BUT I think this one can be allowed through.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jul 28, 2012)

HOLY......... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
That's way to beautiful!


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 28, 2012)

fuck yeah thats awesome!


----------



## MFB (Jul 28, 2012)

Beautiful.

Any reason for the ...unusual knob placement?


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 28, 2012)

oh my god, that is jaw dropping


----------



## johnnyboy102 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chris... that guitar is absolutely beautiful. I've never been a fan of Jacksons, but clearly I've never played a custom shop one. I hope I get to see you play her in person some day.


----------



## Stevo_92 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sweet Jesus, that's sexy! Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 28, 2012)

WOW! Very nice man.


----------



## Michael T (Jul 28, 2012)

That top !!
That color !!
That neck !!


----------



## arcadia fades (Jul 28, 2012)

unbelievable!


----------



## Zado (Jul 28, 2012)

My brother!I've finally found you,after all there years!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 28, 2012)

Holy cow that's nice! And to further your thread title...


----------



## F0rte (Jul 28, 2012)

Best looking Jackson I have seen to date.
Great NGD, Chris.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have seen the light, and it is this guitar


----------



## otisct20 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mother of God.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Alot of explicit words coming out of my mouth they are


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 28, 2012)

GOD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 28, 2012)

That top! That back! That neck! Those knobs?


----------



## downburst82 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## jarnozz (Jul 28, 2012)

damn chris, that must be one of the most beautiful guitars I´ve EVER seen! happy (almost) new guitar day!


----------



## Scrubface05 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jacksons are some of the best playing guitars I've ever owned, you're absolutely going to LOVE this guitar!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 28, 2012)

Hummenah hummenah hummenah hummenah hummenah hummenah hummenah hummenah hummenah....

Could it be.... _the best purple??_ 

Seriously, fucking incredible. Augh.


----------



## ROAR (Jul 28, 2012)

fuck you chris!


----------



## Andrew11 (Jul 28, 2012)

That is awesome!!! You just can't beat Jackson CS.

Happy NGD


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 28, 2012)

that quilt and color.. 

The neck joint obviously isn't, but is that body and neck all one piece?


----------



## kruneh (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, I like that, I like that A LOT!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 28, 2012)

Guitar of the Year!


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## littledoc (Jul 28, 2012)

That is one of the most stunning guitars I've ever seen... possibly _the_ most stunning. I'm speechless. Holy shit.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jul 28, 2012)

Misha will slap you for this!


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 28, 2012)

gorgeous. love the maple. and the purple.


----------



## Rypac (Jul 28, 2012)

Everything about it is perfect. Enjoy the guitar man.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 28, 2012)

hot DAAAAAAAYYYUUUUUM


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 28, 2012)

God damn, that may be the nicest Jackson I've ever seen. Huge congrats.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Jul 28, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 28, 2012)

Best Jackson ever. Hands down.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi, Chris! Fuck off! 

Looks stunning, man!


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 28, 2012)

Holy fu&KN poo smoke!!! that thing draws you in and don't let you go i headbutted the comp screen once i was locked on to that top


----------



## Philligan (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks amazing  I love the back, looks like one piece!

*Except for the scarf joint


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow man, beautiful! Usually things like this doesn't bother me, but what's the idea behind that knob placement?


----------



## that short guy (Jul 28, 2012)

Beautiful guitar chris, seriously I love that purple top. But like a few people mentioned earlier, I'm really curious to know about the reasoning behind the knob placement. But congrats bro


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 28, 2012)

Pure decadent class!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 28, 2012)

This is one of the few guitars; that I believe everybody who has seen it, thinks it's perfect.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Jul 28, 2012)

Purple has never looked sexier....


----------



## Nile (Jul 28, 2012)

I uttered complete nonsense out of my mouth upon trying to comprehend such a thing existed.


----------



## ara_ (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh god that is so beautiful
Want


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've always hated Jackson guitars but this guitar changed my mind.....enjoy her happy ngd


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 28, 2012)

fuck me is right : )

here is the spec sheet...


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jul 28, 2012)

I think this is the sexiest guitar I have ever seen.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 28, 2012)

Best quilt ever imo


----------



## jawbreaker (Jul 28, 2012)

O.O That is the Nicest jackson i've ever seen! Please excuse me while i go change myself.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 28, 2012)

HOLY



FUCKING




SHIT


----------



## sakeido (Jul 28, 2012)

My God ... its incredible. Beyond words... that is _so sick_


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 28, 2012)

"Scale the Summit" is actually a reference to Chris Letchford's mountain of amazing high-end guitars


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 28, 2012)

Best guitar I've ever seen. Period. Congrats dude, you won.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow. That is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 28, 2012)

Also this guitar is proof that pickup rings suck


----------



## technomancer (Jul 28, 2012)

That is freaking awesome


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jul 28, 2012)

Really classy and beautiful. I like that stain. Its incredible actually.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 28, 2012)

I came back for seconds. 


No, it's still the best guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 28, 2012)

Purpley smurf hat goodness!


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jul 28, 2012)

As an addict to purple guitarS, let me add my voice to the choir, AMAZING!


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jul 28, 2012)

Holy. Fucking. Perfection.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jul 28, 2012)

How much was that?


----------



## ROAR (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably not the right thing to ask mate


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jul 29, 2012)

sig sig sig sig sig sig sig sig!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 29, 2012)

That is hands down the most stunning quilt top I have ever seen in my entire existence


----------



## a curry (Jul 29, 2012)

Sick nasty dude! Happy NGD!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow! that finish is out of this world! Simply amazing!


----------



## gunch (Jul 29, 2012)

lods of epurple


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2012)

the fact that it's purple makes the GAS twice as bad. grats chris!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 29, 2012)

Dat quilt.

It's like Prince pissed on a nice bit of quilted maple. 

Cool guitar, Chris.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Dat quilt.
> 
> It's like Prince pissed on a nice bit of quilted maple.
> 
> Cool guitar, Chris.



quote of the week.


----------



## potatohead (Jul 29, 2012)

The headstock is black but the spec sheet says headstock will match the body?


----------



## ROAR (Jul 29, 2012)

it's not black, just a weird angle


----------



## potatohead (Jul 29, 2012)

ROAR said:


> it's not black, just a weird angle


 
Jesus my monitor sucks


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 29, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I think I just creamed my pants...


----------



## DoomJazz (Jul 29, 2012)

There's no way... It's gotta be the HD display on my mac with the brightness turned up... NO GUITAR, can possibly look that fantastic...


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 29, 2012)

I would sell a testicle for that guitar.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 29, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## AndreasD (Jul 29, 2012)

One of the nicest tops I've seen.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 29, 2012)

That is way beyond awesomeness. 

From every single purple quilts I have seen in my life, this is by far the nicest one. 

I bet it'll sound amazing. I don't know why but simply looking at it makes my brain resonate.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jul 29, 2012)

Holyshit.......


Also, is it just me or the body look really thick?


----------



## Nag (Jul 29, 2012)

that purple... O_O


----------



## Angus Clark (Jul 29, 2012)

That quilt makes me consider becoming a theist.
Absolutely mind blowing-ly incredible.


----------



## renzoip (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweetest.Jackson.Ever


----------



## dean_fry (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG!!! I REALLY need a Jackson now :'(


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats, Chris!

That is one absolutely amazing looking guitar!!!!!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 29, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jul 29, 2012)

You almost killed me!
seriously:
The top just made me literally choke my chewing gum, forcing me to cough for like 5minutes.

However, I am alive yet, and have nothing to regret! would do it again, just to see the guitar


----------



## lemeker (Jul 29, 2012)

Handbanana said:


> I would sell a testicle for that guitar.



I'd sell BOTH of my testicles for that guitar. That is a very nice looking guitar. 

With CS's like that, its no wonder why Jackson are imo one of, if not the BEST guitars out there.


----------



## Valennic (Jul 29, 2012)

This echoes my thoughts rather effectively.



That thing looks AMAZING. So much jealous, did Misha's CS 7's inspire you to snag one of your own? 

Happy soon to be new guitar day


----------



## thatguy87 (Jul 29, 2012)

so not to hate but... this> both of Misha's. just my preference. Outstanding guitar, Chris.


----------



## TMM (Jul 29, 2012)

It looks like you could take a swim in that top... gorgeous


----------



## purpledc (Jul 29, 2012)

holy fucking crap. I love quilt. And my favorite color is purple. A quilt top of that calibre and a stain that plumlishes? Intoxicating.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 29, 2012)

fucking gorgeous!


----------



## engage757 (Jul 29, 2012)

fuck YES that is amazing! I wanna sixer version!


----------



## Rayaus (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, that quilt is absolutely epic! And on top of that, the natural wood back really makes a nice constrast with the rest. Congrats on your future NGD!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 29, 2012)

That is the best looking Jackson ever Misha's sparkly one is the second though.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 29, 2012)

Fucking beyond perfect!! All the way around!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jul 29, 2012)

lol do I hear signature guitar?


----------



## feilong29 (Jul 29, 2012)

Prolly the MOST beautiful finish I've ever seen EVAR!


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuck....... i need one of those. 

...... And now i gotta clean off my keyboard.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jul 29, 2012)

That looks like a killer guitar. You should do a demo once you get it 

BTW, did you get your Suhr?


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 29, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> GOD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ZEBOV likes this.


----------



## littledoc (Jul 29, 2012)

I may be shameless but my reaction was to spec out a nearly identical Carvin DC700 to see how much it would fetch me. Deep purple quilt, mahogany neck and body, natural binding, TOM bridge, abalone inlays on the knobs, birdseye board... came out to a bit over $1500. Not to take anything away from this beautiful Jackson, but that sort of underscores why personally speaking, even if I could afford it, I'd probably never get a custom from any of the big manufacturers. I've no idea what Chris paid, but I wouldn't be surprised if three such Carvins could be had for the cost of this Jackson with change to spare.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jul 29, 2012)

That is some serious fucking quilt, dude.


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hate the knob placement, but everything else is gorgeous!!


----------



## Koop (Jul 30, 2012)

That's unreal.


----------



## dooredge (Jul 30, 2012)

Now that's a bad ass looking Jackson!


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 30, 2012)

littledoc said:


> I may be shameless but my reaction was to spec out a nearly identical Carvin DC700 to see how much it would fetch me. Deep purple quilt, mahogany neck and body, natural binding, TOM bridge, abalone inlays on the knobs, birdseye board... came out to a bit over $1500. Not to take anything away from this beautiful Jackson, but that sort of underscores why personally speaking, even if I could afford it, I'd probably never get a custom from any of the big manufacturers. I've no idea what Chris paid, but I wouldn't be surprised if three such Carvins could be had for the cost of this Jackson with change to spare.



What's your point? You can buy like 15 Honda Civics or one Ferrari which would you get?


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 30, 2012)

wtf 25.5" scale is not long enough


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jul 30, 2012)

too fancy for my taste but it's just me, hot guitar!


----------



## littledoc (Jul 30, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> What's your point? You can buy like 15 Honda Civics or one Ferrari which would you get?



I'd get the $150k semi-custom Ferrari instead of the $500k fully custom one 

It's clearly a fine guitar, and very unique. I can totally see the value, for others, in spending the cash for a guitar that is truly one of a kind. In an axe like this you're not paying for a quantitative increase in the quality of materials and workmanship over high-end production or semi-custom guitars &#8211; it's simply not possible for the frets to be that much more perfectly leveled & crowned, for the tops to be that much more figured, or whatever. Instead, you're paying for the uniqueness and fully-custom nature of the instrument &#8211; along with the fact that it's made in the US (with a retail markup to boot), and that the queue for fully-custom production is very limited.

Anyway... it's a gorgeous and very unique axe. I've no doubt it's gonna scream.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 30, 2012)

FML, this is beautiful.


----------



## narad (Jul 30, 2012)

littledoc said:


> In an axe like this you're not paying for a quantitative increase in the quality of materials and workmanship over high-end production or semi-custom guitars  it's simply not possible for the frets to be that much more perfectly leveled & crowned, for the tops to be that much more figured, or whatever. Instead, you're paying for the uniqueness and fully-custom nature of the instrument  along with the fact that it's made in the US (with a retail markup to boot), and that the queue for fully-custom production is very limited.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jul 30, 2012)

That guitar looks amazing!


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice. As a longtime CS7 owner, I think you'll be happy.


----------



## clopstyle (Jul 30, 2012)

Pure Sex!!!


----------



## JamesM (Jul 30, 2012)

:O


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jul 30, 2012)

Why in the HELL do they not build any production models like this? The SLSMGs are close but damn...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 30, 2012)

littledoc said:


> not possible for the frets to be that much more perfectly leveled & crowned, for the tops to be that much more figured



I wish I could say that about some of the Carvins I've owned and worked on......


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jul 31, 2012)

Got the tracking number today, will be here in the morning!


----------



## agengxsi (Jul 31, 2012)

nice burly top....


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Chris, tried pm'ing you. How long was the wait from when you put in the order? 


Rev.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 31, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Hi Chris, tried pm'ing you. How long was the wait from when you put in the order?
> 
> 
> Rev.



Probably a lot shorter than the wait for us mere mortals


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Probably a lot shorter than the wait for us mere mortals



Aaah... didn't know who he was but just looked him up. Pharoah... you're past a year and a half now right?


Rev.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 31, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Aaah... didn't know who he was but just looked him up. Pharoah... you're past a year and a half now right?
> 
> 
> Rev.



Yup - at like 18 months right now. Seems like the Jackson CS is now at 18-24 months mode.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Yup - at like 18 months right now. Seems like the Jackson CS is now at 18-24 months mode.



Probably cause they're too busy pumping out the Chris Broderick models :-/


Rev.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 31, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> That is the best looking Jackson ever Misha's sparkly one is the second though.


that was one of the tackiest guitars I have ever see. this guitar is in a whole different realm of existence compared to that one



littledoc said:


> for the tops to be that much more figured, or whatever


----------



## Decipher (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow..... That's a stunning guitar. Congrads! Jackson sure is pumping out some nice stuff lately...


----------



## Cappleton23 (Jul 31, 2012)

i refuse to believe that this guitar is real


----------



## Detested (Jul 31, 2012)

Just stunning man,that fretboard matched with that headstock is show stopping,can it spend the night?haha.Congrats dude.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jul 31, 2012)

Still can't get over this one.... WOW!


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 1, 2012)

I read through this whole thread and now there is a pool of saliva beneath me. I'm jealous to say the least but I know you'll put it to great use


----------



## DslDwg (Aug 1, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Got the tracking number today, will be here in the morning!



Feel free to shoot me your address I'll be over this afternoon to knock you out and take that off your hands. 

Or  I could mug the UPS guy before you even get it muuuaaaahhhh ahhh. 

Seriously though that guitar is incredible I love me some purple guitars and that top is as good as it gets. Enjoy!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 1, 2012)

...and you're totally bringing this to NAMM in January, right? Pweease?


----------



## Pav (Aug 1, 2012)

This NGD gives me unreal, impatient itch for my current JCS to come in. Sigh.

That is beyond beautiful though, congrats.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesus, this should be your signature, I'd completely buy this. Purple is the new black


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 1, 2012)

sakeido said:


> that was one of the tackiest guitars I have ever see. this guitar is in a whole different realm of existence compared to that one



+1 on that. Misha fanboys at their finest. Now this jackson....DEAR GOD


----------



## jbcrazy (Aug 1, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> +1 on that. Misha fanboys at their finest. Now this jackson....DEAR GOD


 
Did you hear? Tacky is the new sexy.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder remember?

On a more specific note... This guitar is located DIRECTLY in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## nsimonsen (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, everything about this guitar blows me away.
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!

Good choice on the Planet Waves tuners, they're so reliable.

EDIT: Totally forgot to mention that I adore the volume/tone knob placement.


----------



## jon66 (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats Chris. You've successfully done something nobody else has ever been able to do - given me Jackson GAS.


----------



## christheasian (Aug 3, 2012)

jon66 said:


> Congrats Chris. You've successfully done something nobody else has ever been able to do - given me Jackson GAS.


THIS hahahahahahaha!


----------



## RuffeDK (Aug 3, 2012)

DAMN! What a masterpiece! Congrats & HNGD


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 3, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Yup - at like 18 months right now. Seems like the Jackson CS is now at 18-24 months mode.



Did these guys order before or after you?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Aug 3, 2012)

dear sweet jesus


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 3, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Did these guys order before or after you?



I'd wager way way after me. I saw Bulb I think get his CS in like four weeks 

The time might just be slightly exaggerated!


----------



## Mr Richard (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh man, oh man.That is HOT! The purple and the maple is getting me so... I'm just gonna stop.

Man you have GOT to do a play through with this bad boy once you get it, I'm still waiting on those Shur play throughs. Hell just jam out or do some video lessons from one of your instruction books *wink wink nudge nudge*

Also what's up with the knob placement? Just trying something new?


----------



## MstrH (Aug 7, 2012)

I've seen better. Looks like a chinese guitar that's been photoshopped. Probably made of nato or pine, not real tonewoods.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 7, 2012)

Play through time


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 7, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


>



DAT FUCKING TOP.

My jaw hit the floor and my chewing gum fell out.


----------



## Pav (Aug 7, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> I'd wager way way after me. I saw Bulb I think get his CS in like four weeks
> 
> The time might just be slightly exaggerated!



Recognizable names > paying customers


----------



## Philip N (Aug 7, 2012)

Without a doubt a stunning guitar but just out of curiosity, are there any reasons behind the knob placement?

philip


----------



## MstrH (Aug 7, 2012)

Philip N said:


> Without a doubt a stunning guitar but just out of curiosity, are there any reasons behind the knob placement?
> 
> philip



Obviously a cynical attempt to sell guitars...OR maybe its just like any guitarist: put the controls one uses the most the closest and the controls used the least further away.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry to have not addressed the knob thing. 

I like my toggle switch to be in that spot, its the closest to the pickups without being in the way of my knuckles. and then just placed the volume and tone in the next closest spot.


----------



## Philip N (Aug 8, 2012)

No need to feel sorry 
But that makes perfectly sense. I was just kinda "put off" by how the pots are "stacked" above each other..

philip


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 8, 2012)

Houston SSO Party at Chris' so we can all drool.


----------



## nihilism (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh my. Jackson's custom shop is one of the best hands down. Congrats on the new guitar! Let us know how it plays.


----------



## Mr Richard (Aug 10, 2012)

I can't stop looking at that damn top, I get lost in it. The Dark/light ratio is spot ON! I'd love to know how they mananged that.

I would kill to spend a day at a custom shop learning some tips.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 10, 2012)

I may be crazy but what really put the guitar over the top was how good the backside looks 

a nicely clear finished piece of mahogany just looks so good


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

sakeido said:


> I may be crazy but what really put the guitar over the top was how good the backside looks
> 
> a nicely clear finished piece of mahogany just looks so good



Agreed. I actually have an order in as well with a spalted top/headstock but I left the mahogany wings and mahogany 3-piece neck back as clear gloss. I have to say I was thrilled to see how nice Chris' mahogany looks! Even more excited now, not so much about the wait.


Rev.


----------



## Discoqueen (Aug 11, 2012)

When the page loaded my brain was like, "What the fuck am I looking at?" That is fucking killer! I usually do not like chrome hardware at all but that looks outrageously beatiful!


----------



## thepope124 (Aug 11, 2012)

How much did this thing cost :O, I'm beyond jealous


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 11, 2012)

thepope124 said:


> How much did this thing cost :O, I'm beyond jealous



He's got a name for himself. Either it was a sponsored thing or he's paying a hell of a lot less than the rest of us 


Rev.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 12, 2012)

Dear. Holy. Fuck.

Best quilt I have ever seen by far. 

Also I don't think i could ever own a guitar that nice, because I would play it for 2 hours, and clean it for 3.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 12, 2012)

My friend just showed me a picture of this today. Reminds me a lot of the RG Premiums


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 12, 2012)

You win.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Aug 13, 2012)

*speechless*


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2012)

That thing is a beauty Chris, I'd love to try one of the Jackson CS 7's sometime! 




Pav said:


> Recognizable names > paying customers



Yeah that train of thought boggles my mind though... the guys who are willing to drop $3K+ for one of their CS guitars get the shaft because the head guys feel an endorsee playing one is going to garner MORE CS sales... what happens when you piss off the guys who are actually willing to spend that much money on your CS guitars? Plan kinda backfires on you there, Jackson.  I get that it's a delicate balancing act, but it seems like considering how quickly they are able to pop out endorsee CS guitars that they might take the time to kick out a couple for the guys who *paid* 12+ months ago.  

I will state for the record I don't have anything on order with them so this post is not in anger whatsoever, I just feel for the dudes who are waiting and waiting and waiting for the Jackson CS....   Then again, it's stuff like that which keeps me from sending them my money!  I'm sure when folks finally get their guitars, it will be worth it, but it's stuff like this that has me unwilling to buy from them as that would frustrate the hell out of me!


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 13, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm sure when folks finally get their guitars, it will be worth it, but it's stuff like this that has me unwilling to buy from them as that would frustrate the hell out of me!



Certainly is frustrating. I actually didn't want to say anything, but you hit my thoughts exactly. My CS is just over 4K, so yeah it ticks me off to see some moderately known artists getting there's so fast, and sometimes more than one (not meant as an insult in any way whatsoever to anyone!). Not downplaying any artists at all, it's just I could understand it a bit more if we were talking super famous musicians getting theirs that quick.

I put in my order this past February, so I'm only 6 months in, but before I ordered I was told about one year. Right after ordered I was told more like a year and a half. And now seeing reports from others that ordered that it's more like two years is really disheartening. Honestly, if I'd known it would be 2 years before I put the down payment I would've passed on it, but now I'm locked in. I saw someone on the JCF forum post and say a Jackson rep told him they were scaling down USA Select production in order to get the CS moving along quicker, though I have no idea if this is true. I sure hope so. There's not just the artist's customs that are delaying our custom orders but there's also the guitars they build for NAMM. 


Rev.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 13, 2012)

I can appreciate that this thing is undeniably a work of art aesthetically, and via it being a Jackson CS the quality is bound to be off the hook. 

But man, I would never be caught dead with something as gaudy as that.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 14, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Certainly is frustrating. I actually didn't want to say anything, but you hit my thoughts exactly. My CS is just over 4K, so yeah it ticks me off to see some moderately known artists getting there's so fast, and sometimes more than one (not meant as an insult in any way whatsoever to anyone!). Not downplaying any artists at all, it's just I could understand it a bit more if we were talking super famous musicians getting theirs that quick.
> 
> I put in my order this past February, so I'm only 6 months in, but before I ordered I was told about one year. Right after ordered I was told more like a year and a half. And now seeing reports from others that ordered that it's more like two years is really disheartening. Honestly, if I'd known it would be 2 years before I put the down payment I would've passed on it, but now I'm locked in. I saw someone on the JCF forum post and say a Jackson rep told him they were scaling down USA Select production in order to get the CS moving along quicker, though I have no idea if this is true. I sure hope so. There's not just the artist's customs that are delaying our custom orders but there's also the guitars they build for NAMM.
> 
> ...



You are saying "moderately known artists", yes in the grand scale of all musicians and bands, sure, but your opinion or anyones on how well known a band is has nothing to do with it. 

If you gave an artist a custom shop guitar, say the guitar player for Creed, Mark is an insanely good guitar player... HUGE fan base, but maybe only 7% of that bands fan base is a guitar player, maybe even less... and likely around .5% of that 7% considers themselves good enough to want to drop 3-4 grand on a guitar. 

On the other hand, Misha and I... our fan base and even with Periphery having a much larger fan base than my band even, our fan base is more like 90% guitar players, so Misha and I have a greater percentage of guys that will see that guitar that would actually want to make the purchase. Remember it has nothing to do with whether or not someone likes my band or my playing, his band or any band at that... if I saw Jack White holding that Jackson, I would want it as well, his playing or his band if I knew of them or not would not play a factor in me wanting that guitar. 

The point of an endorsement is to promote the brand, if we dont have the instrument we cant promote it. Half the people posting in this thread could dislike my band, never heard it before, etc... but it doesn't matter, seeing this guitar now because I did my job posting it to help promote Jackson, could likely turn into a sell or open peoples eyes that hated Jackson before, that they do amazing work!

I think a lot of people including smaller guitar companies dont understand that aspect like the larger companies do, but they will eventually with more experience and time. 

All custom shops, whether its a company or a one man shop you are looking at a minimum of a 1 year wait, and usually turns out longer. I just hit a 3 year wait on two 7 strings, and decided I didnt want to wait anymore as Im tried of waiting as thats ridiculous, now I dont get the guitars and Im still attempting after 8 months now to get my money back. At least in your case, you sent your money to a legitimate company that aren't just going to flat out screw you over and you will eventually get that guitar. 

My Suhr took 1.5 years, and thats as an artist deal as well... and of course worth the wait. 

Im not relying on this to change how you feel, just figured I would at least fill you in on why its done that way.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 14, 2012)

Loomer said:


> I can appreciate that this thing is undeniably a work of art aesthetically, and via it being a Jackson CS the quality is bound to be off the hook.
> 
> But man, *I would never be caught dead with something as gaudy as that.*



Lost my shit.


----------



## Pav (Aug 14, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Certainly is frustrating. I actually didn't want to say anything, but you hit my thoughts exactly. My CS is just over 4K, so yeah it ticks me off to see some moderately known artists getting there's so fast, and sometimes more than one (not meant as an insult in any way whatsoever to anyone!). Not downplaying any artists at all, it's just I could understand it a bit more if we were talking super famous musicians getting theirs that quick.
> 
> I put in my order this past February, so I'm only 6 months in, but before I ordered I was told about one year. Right after ordered I was told more like a year and a half. And now seeing reports from others that ordered that it's more like two years is really disheartening. Honestly, if I'd known it would be 2 years before I put the down payment I would've passed on it, but now I'm locked in. I saw someone on the JCF forum post and say a Jackson rep told him they were scaling down USA Select production in order to get the CS moving along quicker, though I have no idea if this is true. I sure hope so. There's not just the artist's customs that are delaying our custom orders but there's also the guitars they build for NAMM.
> 
> ...



I tried to make this exact point in Misha's thread documenting his 6 customs in progress or whatever and was called a "jealous prick" and a "fucking baboon" as a result. I put an order in for a custom in the beginning of March and it was also just over 4K, so I'm in the same situation. I was, however, fully aware that the wait would be in the neighborhood of 18 months or so on top of the huge deposit. I decided to suck it up because owning a truly custom built Jackson is worth the time and wait for me, but when I see people like bulb (got a CS Jackson fairly quickly, didn't like it, so they built him ANOTHER one in just as much time) posting endless updates on countless custom orders, it does become somewhat irksome. 

I understand the value of giving recognizable names priority for the sake of promoting the brand and whatnot, but there's a certainly a point where us typical, nameless customers have to take some kind of priority. After all, for every big-name or even somewhat-vaguely-recognizable-name that has a custom built in less than a year, there are hundreds if not thousands of players forking out some serious money and forced to sit by and watch while thus-and-so has multiple customs built seemingly at the drop of a hat. It is a balancing act, and as much as I fucking love Jackson guitars, the balance is currently swayed a little too far in the artists' favor. I really can't grasp the notion that seeing how nice Chris' or Misha's guitars are will sway _that_ many people into spending that much money and waiting that long, only to see the same people get more and more guitars in the meantime. I was willing to; in fact I already have plans for another custom order sometime in the future. But I've been in love with Jacksons since I first started playing and the brand and their style have a sort of sentimental value to me that other guitarists out there will obviously not feel.

Let's not forget that Jackson is already a pretty huge name as far as guitarists go, especially metal guitarists. The Jackson Custom Shop has already been built up to the point where they could stand to focus a little less on one-offs and showpieces and a little more on their bread and butter: "average" customers who just want a killer custom-built guitar. After all, that's how they built their reputation in the first place.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 14, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


> *REAL TALK UP IN HURR DAWG*



Head of nail, meet head of hammer. 

It should be obvious to anyone, that if you want to promote something with the intent of selling it, you should attempt to hit the largest possible demographic. However, this is a tricky balance in terms of guitar makers giving away customs and making sig models. 

Of course, you need to go for an artist that is famous, visible and has a dedicated fanbase, but choosing an artist that will alienate your core demographic of music geeks is a baaad, bad idea. Remember the backlash when Gibson made that Jonas Brothers sig model? Or the Nickelback sig? 
Making a sig model for an artist 95% of your customer base despises, justifiably or not, is NOT a good idea. 

Now, allow me to analyse a little here.. (Trigger Warning: Gross Stereotyping)

As a demographic one can cater to, the so-called "Progressive Metal" demographic is enormously lucrative despite its relatively small size. I will illustrate this by comparing it to another band that for some inexplicable reason also has a sig model now. Hellyeah. Hellyeah is of course only used as an example and can swapped out for any given "Red State Buttrock" band (Five Finger Death Punch, Theory Of A Deadman) or other types of fully mainstream bands. 

Now, Hellyeah undeniably has a much, much larger fan base than most "progressive metal" bands, probably more than all of them put together, but is it a good business decision to release a signature model for them?! 

Hellno. 

Hellyeah's fanbase may be large, but are by and large not musicians. The type of Hellyeah fan that DOES play guitar, is the type of dude who has a photo album on Facebook called "My Rig" or "My Gear" which contains Android phone pics of a Squier or Epiphone guitar, a 15w practice combo, and a Boss MT-2 for "sic distortoin toens", also sometimes maybe even a Schecter Omen 100/200-series LTD if he's been doing well and gotten some part-time work doing gardening for the people that live close to the trailer park. If he's got a custom or even a mid-level Gibson, congratulate him on how well his meth lab is doing. 

This is not the demographic that will get you rich. Ever.

Also, bands whose fanbase consist mainly of screaming 13-year old girls, like Black Veil Brides (what were you THINKING BC Rich!???) and stuff like that (all scenecore bands ever) tend to be a bad idea as well, since they're too busy fangirling over the cute lead singer and reblogging gifs from their videos on tumblr to worry about learning power chords.

So, enter the "Progressive Metal" fan. These dudes are usually middle-class and upwards white kids, many of whom still live at home and therefore have purchasing power up the wazoo, at least compared to Brokey McTrailerpark described earlier. Also, they don't tour and rarely play live, so they don't have to shell out for van rent, gas, food on tour and other shit that puts idiots like me in utter financial ruin. This is the PERFECT demographic to cater to, business-wise. Just look at Jackson finally getting with the program and putting sick-ass customs in the hands of this genre's figureheads, luthiers throwing out customs to Misha constantly and Strictly 7 giving everyone and their dog sig models*.

It's called "Business sense", people. 

* _Coming soon: Acle Kahney's French Bulldog "Carlton" signature 9-string!_


----------



## alexi1 (Aug 14, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


> If you gave an artist a custom shop guitar, say the guitar player for Creed, Mark is an insanely good guitar player... HUGE fan base, but maybe only 7% of that bands fan base is a guitar player, maybe even less... and likely around .5% of that 7% considers themselves good enough to want to drop 3-4 grand on a guitar.
> 
> On the other hand, Misha and I... our fan base and even with Periphery having a much larger fan base than my band even, our fan base is more like 90% guitar players, so Misha and I have a greater percentage of guys that will see that guitar that would actually want to make the purchase.



Good job on the completely made-up statistics! Well, maybe it's not all made up but I'd say maybe around a good 87% of it is. 

Just kidding, of course Emphasizing a point, I know. I just had to comment on those numbers.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 14, 2012)

I will say sincerely that I have never, ever met a "Djent" or whatever-fan that DIDN'T play guitar in some capacity.

..or had a vagina.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice top figuring. Looks like Prince's bedspread.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 14, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I'd love to try one of the Jackson CS 7's sometime!



Uh, dude? You did.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 14, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


> On the other hand, Misha and I... our fan base and even with Periphery having a much larger fan base than my band even, our fan base is more like 90% guitar players, so Misha and I have a greater percentage of guys that will see that guitar that would actually want to make the purchase. Remember it has nothing to do with whether or not someone likes my band or my playing, his band or any band at that... if I saw Jack White holding that Jackson, I would want it as well, his playing or his band if I knew of them or not would not play a factor in me wanting that guitar.
> 
> The point of an endorsement is to promote the brand, if we dont have the instrument we cant promote it. Half the people posting in this thread could dislike my band, never heard it before, etc... but it doesn't matter, seeing this guitar now because I did my job posting it to help promote Jackson, could likely turn into a sell or open peoples eyes that hated Jackson before, that they do amazing work!



Exactly. Well said.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 14, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


> You are saying "moderately known artists", yes in the grand scale of all musicians and bands, sure, but your opinion or anyones on how well known a band is has nothing to do with it.
> 
> If you gave an artist a custom shop guitar, say the guitar player for Creed, Mark is an insanely good guitar player... HUGE fan base, but maybe only 7% of that bands fan base is a guitar player, maybe even less... and likely around .5% of that 7% considers themselves good enough to want to drop 3-4 grand on a guitar.
> 
> ...




Everything you said might make sense to you as an endorsee, but here's the flip side from an actual paying customer's perspective:

1) Personally I like your band and I think you're an excellent, technically-proficient guitarist so there's no hate coming from me. 

2) I think the custom guitars your band has received are very, very nice.

3) Seeing the threads posted here, or seeing you guys play them live, does not make me want to rush out and buy a Jackson Custom Shop any more than I would have wanted one the day before.  Basically the "endorsement factor" you're describing above has little-to-no effect on me personally.

4) Seeing guys pay for a custom shop guitar from Jackson and then wait 1-2 years was disheartening enough for me personally to never want to order a custom shop from them unless I saw/heard that they were able to kick out their custom shop guitars in 6-12 months. 

5) As someone who is a guitarist, DOES have the money to buy a custom from them and DOES buy a decent amount of custom shop guitars, I would fall under that key demographic you're saying that they're shooting for, but their choice of going for marketing over focusing on getting their custom shop running smoothly seems counter-productive and to be honest completely scared me away from buying from them. 

I see the appeal of getting guitars into the hands of guys that are on stages that might help them sell more custom instruments, but in reality if I can't actually get what I'm trying to pay for in a reasonable amount of time, that's going to scare away more potential buyers than having a guy playing out with their guitars is going to gain them.  As I said above first and foremost, I think you're a fantastic player and I dig your band, so don't take any of what I'm saying as a slam on you or your band whatsoever, it's more just the viewpoint of someone in that demographic they're targeting voicing an opinion as to why what they're trying to do marketing-wise is failing a bit.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keep in mind guys that Jackson's custom shop is a handful of people working in one shop. They also are owned by FMIC now.

This is how the custom guitar biz works. Especially at a big name company like Jackson. Also to remember, is that I highly doubt the custom shop actually generates much profit. Between expensive materials, artist endoresements, and the actual time required to build each guitar they probably lose money. Sure, Jackson could hire 5-10 more people, but that just means they would take 5-10x more orders and the wait time would be the same. It makes very little sense for them to try to get wait times down when they still get orders and they don't make money anyway. My assumption is they make money on their import models and the custom shop is more for advertising the brand.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 14, 2012)

To get back on topic. That looks like a great guitar. Hopefully it plays as good as it looks!


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 14, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


> On the other hand, Misha and I... our fan base and even with Periphery having a much larger fan base than my band even, our fan base is more like 90% guitar players



Good point



ChrisLetchford said:


> so Misha and I have a greater percentage of guys that will see that guitar that would actually want to make the purchase.



Not if people know it will take 2+ years to get the instrument. Many here and in other threads have said a 2 year wait time is a deal killer for them. Yes, I wouldn't expect less than a year but 2 or more gets ridiculous. So, if by making all these customs for artists is to sell, but they can't deliver the product in a reasonable amount of time then the defeat the whole purpose of advertising through artists since people won't want to wait so long



ChrisLetchford said:


> Half the people posting in this thread could dislike my band, never heard it before, etc... but it doesn't matter, seeing this guitar now because I did my job posting it to help promote Jackson



 Whether you posted the pics or some unknown SS.org member posted it we'd still see the work and it would promote itself, just like you say here.



ChrisLetchford said:


> I think a lot of people including smaller guitar companies dont understand that aspect like the larger companies do, but they will eventually with more experience and time.



I understand the logic of it perfectly, and it's a necessary business aspect. What I don't understand is how a business can mismanage their resources and wind up possibly hurting their sales. They could ya know... hire more people? If they can't keep up with orders but are still pumping out guitars to artists and for NAMM to show off their work that seems to indicate poor management no?



ChrisLetchford said:


> Im not relying on this to change how you feel, just figured I would at least fill you in on why its done that way.



And I wasn't in any way trying to upset or offend you, I even stated that in my post. I also said, "Not downplaying any artists at all". So again, was not meaning any offense whatsoever, my only point in all this is they are mismanaging the fine line between promotion and actually fulfilling orders that keep the CS works and company in business.

This is all my opinion of course.


Rev.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> I saw someone on the JCF forum post and say a Jackson rep told him they were scaling down USA Select production in order to get the CS moving along quicker, though I have no idea if this is true.


 
That was me . Again, I have no idea if that is true.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 14, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> 4) Seeing guys pay for a custom shop guitar from Jackson and then wait 1-2 years was disheartening enough for me personally to never want to order a custom shop from them unless I saw/heard that they were able to kick out their custom shop guitars in 6-12 months.



You're missing a key point here, though - they're NOT marketing CS guitars this way. Honestly, Jackson makes enough CS guitars that they don't need to market that aspect of the business.

What they do need to market is the new X Series 7 strings - the ones with the body shape that matches Chris and Misha's guitars.

It's the same logic other builders use, and it works.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 14, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


> I just hit a 3 year wait on two 7 strings, and decided I didnt want to wait anymore as Im tried of waiting as thats ridiculous, now I dont get the guitars and Im still attempting after 8 months now to get my money back.



lol hey that sounds familiar, except I'm up to a 4 year wait and have been trying to get my money back for 2 years with no luck. I shoulda just bought the custom Jackson I always wanted, and your new guitar just makes me want more...


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 14, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> You're missing a key point here, though - they're NOT marketing CS guitars this way. Honestly, Jackson makes enough CS guitars that they don't need to market that aspect of the business.
> 
> What they do need to market is the new X Series 7 strings - the ones with the body shape that matches Chris and Misha's guitars.
> 
> It's the same logic other builders use, and it works.



Ah, fair enough and that's a good point too Mike. Honestly, if there's one thing that had me wanting a CS Jackson 7, it was having the chance to play yours in person!  No amount of printed ads or endorsee photos comes close to actually being able to put your hands on the guitar and have that "wow!" moment. 

I also think the random CS guitars that have been slipping out to dealers should have slightly more pedestrian features/options (I'm looking at you, oddly shaped 8-string Jacksons...  ) to help get them selling quicker to folks who are like myself and greatly prefer the instant gratification deal.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2012)

Koop said:


> That's unreal.




Off topic: This is one of the best videos I've ever seen 

On topic: I'd have liked it just a bit more with black hardware. I'm not a fan of chrome unless it's on trans blue (and a few other colors). It's still not bad on this one either!


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 14, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> My assumption is they make money on their import models and the custom shop is more for advertising the brand.



This, but Im not sure if Chris must play his Jackson and only his Jackson live. Im not sure what the deal is if there even is one. I cant see it helping Jackson much if he doesnt use it live and fully endorse it. I do think that Chris deserves it to say the least, and has worked so hard for it. To that I say Congrats!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 14, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Good point
> 
> Whether you posted the pics or some unknown SS.org member posted it we'd still see the work and it would promote itself, just like you say here.
> 
> Rev.



Yes, that was just one example though, it goes way beyond that...
I do play throughs via Youtube that reach into the 20,000+ hits over just a couple months, per video, post pictures to thousands of people via facebook, playing the guitar on tour, etc...
Next time Im featured in GuitarWorld that guitar will be in my hands, which with a full page
is around $5,000 in ad space, that is now free for Jackson. 
Misha however even hit the cover of Total Guitar with his Jackson, which would be more around $10,000 in ad space if not more, again free for Jackson, then 3 page spread in Guitarworld with his Jackson, another $15,000 thousand in ad space, and then all the thousands he reaches via online as well. 

I also get countless emails, messages, etc... asking for my advice on what guitar to get next, and dont get me wrong its flattering that people look to me for advice at all, its awesome and I answer them all, and the list would go on with all the promoting aspects. 

In marketing its called "branding", you aren't trying to sell the product directly using a billboard, you are simply using the billboard to keep that name in said persons head so when it comes down to getting a guitar, they are hoping the first thing you think of is Jackson. Like Coke, everyone already knows Coca Cola, so why would they need to purchase ad space and run commercials, because it keeps "Coke" in your head instead Dr. Pepper when you order or pick out your next drink. 

And I didnt take any offense to it at all, no worries, and I do understand your side for sure. I have had customs in the past that I paid for, like the ones I mentioned I have been waiting on for 3 years now, and Im seeing other guys get theirs first, so I get it. Obviously every custom shop runs in the exact fashion that you stated, and I have mentioned it before as well about hiring on more people, but that costs money, and then you have to insure those people, which costs even more money. So for them its not something they worry about since it will cost them money, as there will always be people that will pay and wait. 

Im just here trying to do my part thats all. 



sakeido said:


> lol hey that sounds familiar, except I'm up to a 4 year wait and have been trying to get my money back for 2 years with no luck. I shoulda just bought the custom Jackson I always wanted, and your new guitar just makes me want more...



dude, it sucks that people like that exist and can just take peoples money and have it not bother them one bit. its unreal. 



leonardo7 said:


> This, but Im not sure if Chris must play his Jackson and only his Jackson live. Im not sure what the deal is if there even is one. I cant see it helping Jackson much if he doesnt use it live and fully endorse it. I do think that Chris deserves it to say the least, and has worked so hard for it. To that I say Congrats!



thanks! it will definitely used live, its an awesome guitar!


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 14, 2012)

holy Christ.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 14, 2012)

So... About that play through 



Soon?


----------



## purpledc (Aug 14, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> That thing is a beauty Chris, I'd love to try one of the Jackson CS 7's sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ill be honest. I dont really like how it all works with endorsees getting preferential treatment. But really its only if Im the one doing the waiting. I do tend to understand it though as much as I dislike the practice. The way I look at it its kinda a milestone for a successful musician. Just like signed bands make the money and get signature instruments. Its just one of the perks of the job that make it a desirable career choice. 

I also was under the impression that the people that make artist guitars arent necessarily the same guys that make the everyday custom shop guitars. In other words I dont think every single CS instrument is handmade by Mike Shannon. I know some brands have specific people that only handle artist guitars and or special runs of particular instruments. I know Id be a little miffed If I ordered a custom jackson and I saw a signed artist getting an order in lightning quick time. But even though It would irritate me I still understand it is one of the perks of that job. 

and before anyone accuses me of just agreeing with the signed artist to suck up, let be known that ive never even heard a scale the summit song.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 14, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Also to remember, is that I highly doubt the custom shop actually generates much profit. Between expensive materials, artist endoresements, and the actual time required to build each guitar they probably lose money.




Sorry man. This Im just not buying. Fender being one of the big greedies is not going to offer custom shop guitars at a loss. And at the going price for jackson custom shop guitars It pretty obvious they are making money doing what they are doing. When small luthiers who dont have the buying power of FMIC are building comparable instruments for half the price and dont have nearly the connections or equipment at their disposal I find it hard to believe that the jackson instrument is sold at a loss. Think about it man. A guitar company offering a custom shop at a loss just to offer the service of one? not gonna happen. I dont care what someone says who works for these companies. They arent going to spend a dime on a damn thing unless they have crunched the numbers and found they will get two dimes back.




groverj3 said:


> That was me . Again, I have no idea if that is true.



That may have been the case at some point. But they may have said that before the japanese factory closed down. The X series was supposed to fill that void a little but with their high end japanese guitars taking a shit Id be surprised if they would cut USA production. Maybe the New guitars are doing so well that they feel they can make that cut. It would be a shame. But its odd. I didnt even think the custom shop and the factory guitars were made in the same place.


----------



## The Norsemen (Aug 14, 2012)

Yup. I came back here and it's still a damn sexy guitar.

However I'd like to jump in on this conversation.
Honestly I don't care who you are, if you shell out 4k for a custom you're just as important as any other guitarist. I've always wanted a CS Jackson and still do.
But it is pretty irritating that I'd have to wait 2 years for one and see Chris/Misha/whoever get 5 more in the process.

I get what you're saying. Really.
But I don't think the JCS needs your endorsement to sell customs and I really doubt even 5% of the 90% of your fans that play guitar have the cash to shell out for a custom because they saw your NGD. They have enough money problems trying to get an axe-fx and a set of Aftermaths for their RG7321
That's what cheaper signature guitars are for anyhow.
Not a 4k Jackson that requires you to be suspended in cryogenic stasis to get.

Honestly it's probably more off putting to see how you all get your instruments way before any of us mortals do. You're grossly over exaggerating how beneficial it is for anyone other than yourself that you get your guitar before anyone else.
Someone will see your guitar, see the JCS turnaround time for non VIP's and go "I think I'm going to get a custom just like that... from someone else."

Do I think you "deserve" the guitar? Of course. You're a paying customer.
Do I think you should get it in a fraction of the time everyone else does? Nope.
But what do I know.

Once again though it's damn nice and I hope you enjoy it.
One day I will have a JCS RR7.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 14, 2012)

The Norsemen said:


> But I don't think the JCS needs your endorsement to sell customs and I really doubt even 5% of the 90% of your fans that play guitar have the cash to shell out for a custom because they saw your NGD.



Wholeheartedly agree with you. However, they aren't looking to garner custom sales from the exposure but sales in general be it production models or customs. 

Rev.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Aug 14, 2012)

The Norsemen said:


> Yup. I came back here and it's still a damn sexy guitar.
> 
> However I'd like to jump in on this conversation.
> Honestly I don't care who you are, if you shell out 4k for a custom you're just as important as any other guitarist. I've always wanted a CS Jackson and still do.
> ...



Well it was a 6 month wait for me, and I have only got 1, not 5. I think Misha only has 2.

And you are missing a lot of stuff from the conversation, its not about just selling custom shop guitars. 

This is what I posted earlier: In marketing its called "branding", you aren't trying to sell the product directly using a billboard, you are simply using the billboard to keep that name in said persons head so when it comes down to getting a guitar, they are hoping the first thing you think of is Jackson. Like Coke, everyone already knows Coca Cola, so why would they need to purchase ad space and run commercials, because it keeps "Coke" in your head instead Dr. Pepper when you order or pick out your next drink.

And ALL companies do this exact same thing, and its definitely not something that is "new", we are talking since the idea of "endorsements" was invented, all artists will get expedited guitars. It just so happens Misha (sorry if he probably really doesn't want to be part of this haha) and I are open with the public about our guitars because me and him both agree that like us, we figured you all would love to see the guitars as well just like I like seeing what everyone else has been getting. 

Again all companies high end custom shops take that amount of time. I waited for my Suhr for 1.5 years. Its not uncommon. 

And no people will still buy them. The 2 guitars I stopped waiting on since it hit 3 years were sold within a weeks time 7 months ago now, and I didnt get my money back. Said person did not know I had been waiting 3 years for those guitars until after he paid or I think he would have thought twice, but then again this is not a reputable company like Jackson, who will stand by their company and not just take peoples money. So people will definitely still place orders. Though there are a lot of people on this forum most that purchase high end guitars dont post on here as we dont really see to many. For instance the Artingers I have are probably the most expensive of my collection and I think only the guitars I own of his are posted on this forum, yet he had built 40 a year for the last 15 years and thats only 2 guitars. 

If people on here dont buy because they have to wait the normal amount of time that every custom shop has, there are thousands elsewhere. 

But again, I know it sucks I have spent the last 7 years waiting on so many different guitars and it drove me insane... for the first 3 and then I got use to it, it wasn't worth the stress, it will be finished when its finished. Me worrying, pacing around the house, getting mad wont get it here any faster.

And feel free to get the conversation going, but this is it for me. Im not a super fast typer and Im wasting to much time proof reading haha, just figured you guys would appreciate the honesty.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 14, 2012)

purpledc said:


> Sorry man. This Im just not buying. Fender being one of the big greedies is not going to offer custom shop guitars at a loss. And at the going price for jackson custom shop guitars It pretty obvious they are making money doing what they are doing. When small luthiers who dont have the buying power of FMIC are building comparable instruments for half the price and dont have nearly the connections or equipment at their disposal I find it hard to believe that the jackson instrument is sold at a loss. Think about it man. A guitar company offering a custom shop at a loss just to offer the service of one? not gonna happen. I dont care what someone says who works for these companies. They arent going to spend a dime on a damn thing unless they have crunched the numbers and found they will get two dimes back.



I'm not saying they're taking a loss. I'm just saying that the profit margin is probably lower than you think. One of the reasons they got bought is because they weren't doing well financially. At that time their customs were pretty reasonably priced for a company with a rep like them. A bigger company may charge more than a small luthier, but they also have much higher expenses. Everything from insurance for the employees, to utilities for the building... etc. So, just to clarify my reasoning. They just aren't counting on the custom shop to keep them in business. If they were making tons of money on the custom shop then wouldn't they have increased the number of builders working there to try to make even more money? It would seem that they enough orders they would still have a backlog and could keep the same price point. They haven't, which tells me that it isn't a priority.

I could be wrong, but that's my opinion. None of us work for FMIC so we'll probably never know.



purpledc said:


> That may have been the case at some point. But they may have said that before the japanese factory closed down. The X series was supposed to fill that void a little but with their high end japanese guitars taking a shit Id be surprised if they would cut USA production. Maybe the New guitars are doing so well that they feel they can make that cut. It would be a shame. But its odd. I didnt even think the custom shop and the factory guitars were made in the same place.



Well, the dude that told me that was just a sales guy at sweetwater sound as I pointed out in the thread. So, I have no idea if it's right. Again, not saying they stopped production, just that they scaled it back a little bit (temporarily) so people can quit their bitching and get their customs . It's not like they sell tons of USA Selects anyway. And yes, the USA Selects are made by the same staff. Big names like Mike Shannon and Pablo Santana mostly do custom orders only, but they also do occasional work on the USA Select line.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 14, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


> And you are missing a lot of stuff from the conversation, its not about just selling custom shop guitars.
> 
> This is what I posted earlier: In marketing its called "branding", you aren't trying to sell the product directly using a billboard, you are simply using the billboard to keep that name in said persons head so when it comes down to getting a guitar, they are hoping the first thing you think of is Jackson. Like Coke, everyone already knows Coca Cola, so why would they need to purchase ad space and run commercials, because it keeps "Coke" in your head instead Dr. Pepper when you order or pick out your next drink.



I agree, advertising is worth a lot to big companies like FMIC and by extension, Jackson. Every time anyone sees their products that helps establish their brand. Whether it's a custom guitar played by an artist, a banner ad on a website, the guitars sitting in a store. It's much bigger than the custom shop. 



ChrisLetchford said:


> And ALL companies do this exact same thing, and its definitely not something that is "new", we are talking since the idea of "endorsements" was invented, all artists will get expedited guitars. It just so happens Misha (sorry if he probably really doesn't want to be part of this haha) and I are open with the public about our guitars because me and him both agree that like us, we figured you all would love to see the guitars as well just like I like seeing what everyone else has been getting.
> .



Yup, not news to me. Hell, it's not even unique to guitars. Endorsements for any kind of product work like this. It's a perk for the lucky ones who get to a certain place in their career.It just a part of the business. It doesn't bother me, but I guess I'm in a minority.

Anyway, that's really all I have to add to this conversation. I don't want to be responsible for derailing this thread any more than it already has been 

Enjoy that guitar, Chris!


----------



## littledoc (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm... 

I guess the only thing that gets me about these uber-masterpiece guitars that for us mortals cost four or five grand and require a two-year wait is... what the hell do you do with that guitar? I mean, I'd be terrified of getting a damn scratch on it. Gigging with it? _Fuggedaboudit_. It's not that uncommon for instruments to get banged up or stolen, and man would it suck the most massive of donkey balls to wait two years and spend many months worth of rent just to see your axe banged up or missing. So basically you end up with a sexy guitar that sits in your practice room or just hangs on a wall. SWEET.

Plus there's the chance that you'll get the guitar and something will be flawed or not to your liking. Oops! Two years down the pooper. 

I like what my buddy said: "I'll just buy a Dinky for $200. That way I get it now, and I already know it's f'd up."


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 14, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Plus there's the chance that you'll get the guitar and something will be flawed or not to your liking. Oops! Two years down the pooper.


First of he got a Jackson not a BRJ 

Secondly you get dings on these and you move on. In the end even the highest end guitar is there to be played. Trust I killed myself when I got a ding on my baritone but then I was like shit ... I can now enjoy the guitar and not worry about it


----------



## MFB (Aug 15, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> First of he got a Jackson not a BRJ
> 
> Secondly you get dings on these and you move on. In the end even the highest end guitar is there to be played. Trust I killed myself when I got a ding on my baritone but then I was like shit ... I can now enjoy the guitar and not worry about it



This.

You worry more about getting the first then you do getting the rest because at that point the floodgates are open my friend. First thing I did with my iPod classic when I bought it was accidently drop it on the floor by opening the box the wrong way, and nearly EVERY NGD has been immediately shut down by then walking through the house and hitting the headstock SOMEWHERE (except for the Steiny which was impossible to do). 

Wanna live stress free with guitars? Don't worry about dings!


----------



## MJS (Aug 15, 2012)

Another obvious reason for companies to throw guitars at players like Chris is so that everyone on the internet will direct their bitching & complaining at those players, instead of at the company.


----------



## Dooky (Aug 15, 2012)

Geez, you guys are lucky having to only wait for around 12-18 months for a custom shop. 
I waited 10 months for my USA select in standard black finish! There's no way I could wait 18 months to 2 years for a custom shop (knowing my luck it'd be a 3-4 year wait).
I'm one of the many that seems to have the money, would love to buy one, but not at the expense of waiting years for it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 15, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> Uh, dude? You did.



Just caught this, sorry I meant one of the more recent ones they've been putting out, curious to see the difference in quality over the years as new builders joined the CS.  I know I got to play yours, I just saw they did a Warrior 8 not too long ago, I was thinking something like that would be cool to play in a 7!


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Think of it this way for example..
ESP gives bands like parkway drive top line guitars quicker/cheaper whatever = young fans see them and want one = shit loads of LTD/ESP low end $300 sales = "WINNING" for ESP


----------



## Loomer (Aug 15, 2012)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> Think of it this way for example..
> ESP gives bands like parkway drive top line guitars quicker/cheaper whatever = young fans see them and want one = shit loads of LTD/ESP low end $300 sales = "WINNING" for ESP



Bingo!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 15, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> First of he got a Jackson not a BRJ
> 
> Secondly you get dings on these and you move on. In the end even the highest end guitar is there to be played. Trust I killed myself when I got a ding on my baritone but then I was like shit ... I can now enjoy the guitar and not worry about it



I have a HUGE gouge in the top of my CS Soloist 7. So what? I play in a band that plays gigs. Things happen.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 15, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Just caught this, sorry I meant one of the more recent ones they've been putting out, curious to see the difference in quality over the years as new builders joined the CS.  I know I got to play yours, I just saw they did a Warrior 8 not too long ago, I was thinking something like that would be cool to play in a 7!



 No problem.

I seriously considered ordering a CS Warrior 7 with the SLS 'stock, in the Warbird finish with maple/black sharks. I actually filled out the CS request.

Then we discovered my wife was pregnant. So much for that.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 15, 2012)

purpledc said:


> Sorry man. This Im just not buying. Fender being one of the big greedies is not going to offer custom shop guitars at a loss. And at the going price for jackson custom shop guitars It pretty obvious they are making money doing what they are doing.



They do make a profit on customs, other than the ones sold/given to endorsers. Since endorsers are like 5% of the CS orders, well...



> But its odd. I didnt even think the custom shop and the factory guitars were made in the same place.



They're made in the same place, by the same people, generally - I don't think Shannon or Pablo are doing anything but CS stuff anymore, but everyone else still does both, IIRC.

The CS guitars garner more attention, since they're generally just enough off of production specs that something has to be done by hand, and part of what you're paying for is that extra 1% attention to detail.


----------



## MFB (Aug 15, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> No problem.
> 
> I seriously considered ordering a CS Warrior 7 with the SLS 'stock, in the Warbird finish with maple/black sharks. I actually filled out the CS request.
> 
> Then we discovered my wife was pregnant. So much for that.



Upon hearing the basic specs of this, and picturing it in my head, I'm gonna have to say your kid sounds like a jerk for guitar-blocking you on this one


----------



## purpledc (Aug 15, 2012)

*Sorry thought this thread was officially off track and it was no longer a NGD thread. Maybe we should quit the bitching over FMIC politics and focus on the guitar. 
*


----------



## JoeyBTL (Aug 15, 2012)

This thread is probably a good example of why Ibanez doesn't open the LACS to the public.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 15, 2012)

It's a little different, IMO - Jackson started out as a custom shop. They didn't have a "production" guitar line until the Japanese Model series Charvels in 1986, and "Jackson" didn't have production guitars until 1990.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

JoeyBTL said:


> This thread is probably a good example of why Ibanez doesn't open the LACS to the public.



Apples and Oranges, the LACS is a very small shop (there are a number of threads with pics of just how small it is), the JCS is many times bigger and as Mike said, from the get go, was focused on building customs for the masses. 

There are a number of reasons that the LACS doesn't go public. 

Why does Ibanez always seem to be brought up in Jackson threads?


----------



## JoeyBTL (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh alright, I wasn't aware of that. Knowing that now makes it seem more odd to me that they take so long to get customers their guitars, if that's what they were about in the first place. I'm sure the companies changed a lot since then, but still. 

Chris and Misha getting their guitars so soon makes perfect sense to me, business wise. With the release of those new 7 strings that are the appearance as their customs, it's just a smart move to advertise them like they are. Especially with how people flock to whatever Misha puts his hands on.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 15, 2012)

JoeyBTL said:


> Especially with how people flock to whatever Misha puts his hands on.



Have you ever seen Misha's collection? He posted a whole tons of pics on here and he has so many different brands I don't think anyone could be swayed to a single particular brand based on his ownership - not without him outright saying "this is the best out of all my guitars". Even then... in a few months he will have gotten another dozen and his opinion might change 


Rev.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 15, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Have you ever seen Misha's collection? He posted a whole tons of pics on here and he has so many different brands I don't think anyone could be swayed to a single particular brand based on his ownership - not without him outright saying "this is the best out of all my guitars". Even then... in a few months he will have gotten another dozen and his opinion might change
> 
> 
> Rev.



He does have a giant Jackson Guitars logo on the Periphery bus.

Chris - that guitar looks completely nuts dude. Possibly one of the best tops i've ever seen.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 15, 2012)

So how about that Houston Party so we can all drool over Chris' Jackson, no?


----------

